

Shopping Discoveries Product Search - pictorial browsing & comparison shopping - arbuge
http://shoppingdiscoveries.com/search/products
This was actually meant just as a side feature to the site but the user feedback seems to be so far that it's the part people (esp. women for some reason) like most. Mostly for product browsing to see what's out there, but also for comparison shopping to compare prices from different stores.
======
arbuge
This was actually meant to be a side feature to the site but the feedback &
analytics we have so far is that's it what people seem to like most. Mostly
for browsing to "see what's out there" in an easy way. Also comparison
shopping between online stores if the same product is detected across multiple
stores.

